# Has anyone had bfn on day 14 dpt then gone on to have bfp



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi ladies..

quick question think im clinging on to hope here, im 14dpt today has anyone had bfn then had a bfp later on?

Emsy x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

I havent personally, but my friend had a BFN on 14dp3dt, but 16dpt she got a BFP! She now has a 5 year old boy...

So sorry for your BFN!   
Natalie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry for your BFN 

If still no bleeding then perhaps test again in a few days as you may have had a late implanter. 

What have your clinic suggested ?  Would it be possible to get a blood test as these are more sensitive and will detect the actual level of any HCG you may have in your bloodstream.

Take care
Natasha


----------

